# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تّفْسِيرُ: إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد ِ

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ ( 14 ) سورة الفجر

 *قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :**إِنَّ رَبَّكَ  لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ* 

*أَيْ يَرْصُدُ عَمَلَ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ حَتَّى  يُجَازِيَهُ بِهِ قَالَهُ*  *الْحَسَنُ * *وَعِكْرِمَةُ* *.* *وَقِيلَ  : أَيْ عَلَى طَرِيقِ الْعِبَادِ لَا يَفُوتُهُ  أَحَدٌ . وَالْمَرْصَدُ  وَالْمِرْصَادُ : الطَّرِيقُ . وَقَدْ مَضَى فِي سُورَةِ (  بَرَاءَةَ )  وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ** .  فَرَوَى* *الضَّحَّاكُ* *عَنِ* *ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ * *قَالَ  : إِنَّ عَلَى  جَهَنَّمَ سَبْعَ قَنَاطِرَ ، يُسْأَلُ الْإِنْسَانُ  عِنْدَ أَوَّلِ قَنْطَرَةٍ  عَنِ الْإِيمَانِ ، فَإِنْ جَاءَ بِهِ تَامًّا  جَازَ إِلَى  الْقَنْط**َرَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ ، ثُمَّ  يُسْأَلُ عَنِ  الصَّلَاةِ ، فَإِنْ جَاءَ بِهَا جَازَ إِلَى الثَّالِثَةِ ، ثُمَّ   يُسْأَلُ عَنِ الزَّكَاةِ ، فَإِنْ جَاءَ بِهَا جَازَ إِلَ**ى الرَّابِعَةِ . ثُمَّ يُسْأَلُ عَنْ صِيَامِ شَهْرِ* *رَمَضَانَ  ،  فَإِنْ جَاءَ بِهِ جَازَ إِلَى الْخَامِسَةِ . ثُمَّ يُسْأَلُ عَنِ  الْحَجِّ  وَالْعُمْرَةِ ، فَإِنْ جَاءَ بِهِمَا جَازَ إِلَى السَّادِسَةِ .  ثُمَّ  يُسْأَل**ُ عَنْ صِلَةِ الرَّحِمِ ،  فَإِنْ جَاءَ بِهَا  جَازَ إِلَى السَّابِعَةِ . ثُمَّ يُسْأَلُ عَنِ الْمَظَالِمِ ،   وَيُنَادِي مُنَادٍ : أَلَا مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ مَظْلِمَةٌ ف**َلْيَأْتِ فَيُقْتَصُّ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْهُ ، يُقْتَصُّ  لَهُ مِنَ النَّاسِ فَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - :* *إِنَّ رَبَّكَ  لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ* *. * *وَقَالَ* *الثَّوْرِيُّ* *:* *لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ* *يَعْنِي  جَهَنَّمَ  عَلَيْهَا ثَلَاثُ قَنَاطِرَ : قَنْطَرَةٌ فِيهَا الرَّحِمُ ،  وَقَنْطَرَةٌ فِيهَا  الْأَمَانَةُ ، وَقَنْطَرَةٌ فِيهَا الرَّبُّ  تَبَارَكَ  وَتَعَال**َى* *.* 

*قُلْتُ : أَيْ حِكْمَتُهُ وَإِرَادَتُهُ وَأَمْرُهُ .  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .*  *وَعَنِ * *ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ،* *أَيْضًا* *لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ* *أَيْ يَسْمَعُ وَيَرَى * *.* 

*قُلْتُ : هَذَا قَوْلٌ حَسَنٌ ( يَسْمَعُ )  أَقْوَالَهَمْ  وَنَجْوَاهُمْ ، وَ ( يَرَى ) أَيْ يَعْلَمُ أَعْمَالَهَمْ   وَأَسْرَارَهَمْ ، فَيُجَازِي كَلًّا بِعَمَلِهِ . وَع**َ**نْ بَعْضِ الْعَرَبِ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لَهُ : أَيْنَ  رَبُّكَ ؟ فَقَالَ : بِالْمِرْصَادِ . وَعَنْ* *عَمْرِو بْنِ  عُبَيْدٍ* *أَنَّهُ قَرَأَ  هَذِهِ السُّورَةَ عِنْدَ* *الْمَنْصُورِ * *حَتَّى بَلَغَ هَذِهِ  الْآيَةَ ، فَقَالَ :* *إِنَّ رَبَّكَ  لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ* *يَا * *أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ* *قَالَ* *الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ُ * *:* *عَرَّضَ  لَهُ فِي هَذَا النِّدَاءِ ، بِأَنَّهُ بَعْضُ  مَنْ تُوُعِّدَ بِذَلِكَ  مِنَ الْجَبَابِرَةِ فَلِلَّهِ دَرُّهُ . أَيُّ أَسَدٍ  فَرَّاسٍ كَانَ  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ ؟**  يَدُقُّ الظَّلَمَةُ بِإِنْكَارِهِ ، وَيَقْمَعُ أَهْلَ الْأَهْوَاءِ وَالْبِدَعِ  بِاحْتِجَاجِهِ !


الإمام أبوعبدالله محمد بن أحمد القرطبي رحمه الله تعالى
تفسير القرطبي


والله أعلم*

----------

